# Vape King - 12 Days Of Christmas



## Stroodlepuff (8/12/16)

*
Starting 12-12-2016 Vape King will be having an online Exclusive 12 Days of Christmas Specials! 

These specials will change daily and will most certainly blow your mind! Absolutely killer deals at once off amazing prices!

Stay tuned for updates!!! *​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

Am staying tuned @Stroodlepuff 
Give us at least a morsel of a hint of the first one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/12/16)

Silver said:


> Am staying tuned @Stroodlepuff
> Give us at least a morsel of a hint of the first one...


Hmmmm juice... Tank... Mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/12/16)

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/12/16)

Haha I'll post the first ones tomorrow  just waiting for approval from the big boss  

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha I'll post the first ones tomorrow  just waiting for approval from the big boss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


Who's the big boss?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha I'll post the first ones tomorrow  just waiting for approval from the big boss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk



But you are the big boss's boss @Stroodlepuff !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/12/16)

Almost time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (12/12/16)

On the first day of Christmas, Vape King gave to meeee.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/12/16)

Anyone know exactly where the specials will be? not seeing anything on VK site as yet.


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/12/16)

Tick tock....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/16)

And they're up, open the website on the front page you will see them. The Quest juices have a glitch with the out of stock overlay for some reason, but there is still plenty of stock...

Sorry about how long it took, the addon was not working properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/16)

It also is not showing the old prices for some reason... we will sort it out before the end of the day.

But Quest is normally R380.00
The Presa R1150.00
And The Pangu R320.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hmmmm juice... Tank... Mod


Dang, no coils


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/12/16)

Less than 6 hours left for todays specials! What will tomorrow hold


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

Waiting and watching!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Waiting and watching!



They have updated on my side?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They have updated on my side?


First stop in the morning is the forum, only then do I start spending my imaginary money! Updated on my side too!

As a side note @Stroodlepuff , the "dusting of powdered sugar" on the Motley Brew: Almost Famous, is uncanny! It really was like I had licked it of a fresh pastry. It's a great juice, and at a really good price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/16)

12 hours left for todays specials! R99.00 for an international juice is a price not to be missed!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/12/16)

On the third day of Christmas, the Vape King elves gave us a slight glitch, but not to worry I have chatted to the elves and they will try their best to be good again and not give out anymore coal.

Here are today's specials, please note everything is indeed in stock, but for some reason the out of stock overlay won't go away!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/12/16)

I missed a day sorry guys, was on the road most of the day yesterday!|

Day 5's specials are the following though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv (17/12/16)

Can't believe I missed that Cheetah special. Please bring it back for one of the other days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (18/12/16)

Good Morning @Stroodlepuff - hope you are well and have had a good evenings rest and recuperation  - prey do tell - what special treats do you have in store for your fans and loyal customers today........

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (19/12/16)

Loving these Christmas specials. Just can't decide if I should go for the special I like on the day or if I should wait and see if something better is coming. Limited budget. Aah man so stuck in two minds on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/16)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 79182


That Tesla Three kit looks pretty good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (21/12/16)

Stosta said:


> That Tesla Three kit looks pretty good!


Interesting alternative to the Smok fire bar ... @Stosta seems to have a knack for finding these things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> Interesting alternative to the Smok fire bar ... @Stosta seems to have a knack for finding these things


Haha! Yes, except somehow I'm still using a 50W Kbox!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905 (22/12/16)

My cousin bought a Tesla3 last week,pretty cool,not my thing though,but decent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholas (23/12/16)

oooooooo @Stroodlepuff R50 rand liquids... thats awesome... i'm gonna take a couple, tell me something i see it says online exclusive but if i pay online and all can i go pick it up from olly and them in fourways later?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/16)

On the last day of Christmas Santa gave to me....

Please note all Vape King liquids are R50.00, it doesnt show all of them for some reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (23/12/16)

Bad on Santa for not delivering the cerabis 44/45 and coils in time lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/16)

Missed out on something you wanted over the last 12 days?

Well in the Christmas spirit we decided to give you all a bonus day, everything that was on sale for the last 12 days is on sale again for today only. I know I know it's Christmas Eve, but hey just think about how exciting your new Vape gear will be.

Please note any orders placed after 11:00 yesterday will only be shipped on Wednesday 28/12

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Quakes (24/12/16)

Awesome. Thanks for all the specials Vape King!


----------

